
New Research on Roundup in Your Gut - jaytaylor
https://www.rodalesorganiclife.com/food/glyphosate-research
======
wyldfire
> Choose organic. Roundup and other chemical pesticides and fertilizers are
> banned for use in organic agriculture.

I've never considered the investment in organic produce to be worthwhile. But
this is pretty compelling, maybe I'll change my mind.

